# FlatOut 3: Chaos & Destruction



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

> FlatOut 3: Chaos & Destruction brings a new dimension to high speed destruction racing.
> 
> Feel the adrenaline pulse through your veins as you barrel through insane race tracks against monster trucks, race cars, off road vehicles and much more.
> 
> ...




You can pre-order the game right now at Steam for $27:-
Save 10% on Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction on Steam

Or you can pick up the Complete pack with all three earlier games for $36:-
Flatout Complete Pack


*Screens:-*


Spoiler



*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/5150/2076719-ss_c7a5006bd3565292fd244509fd0cdcf7b32ee163.1920x1080.jpg


*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/5150/2076717-ss_a9070ef6a1012779c7fa56a2504b6acc24c66a2e.1920x1080.jpg


*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/5150/2076715-ss_5750aa678687aca03d8bb57cf504257b9c011c03.1920x1080.jpg


*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/5150/2076716-ss_06785ecc710521aed3d7c28c8e9f36777482938c.1920x1080.jpg



*Official Trailer:-*

[YOUTUBE]PuKY-37H818[/YOUTUBE]

Had played Flatout 2 and Flatout: Ultimate Carnage which were basically the Flatout 2 with a bit improved graphics. The gameplay was hell lot of fun, tracks were good, and destruction was awesome. 

Hopefully, this game will keep the fun element of its predecessors intact. Graphically it doesn't look top notch, but for a game like this it's a minor issue. Looking forward to grab this one.

Some more details emerged:-


Fully integrated with Steam Works with over 30 Steam achievements
A new physics engine that is capable of delivering over 20,000 fully destructible objects on every track
47 vehicles
9 game modes
Challenge mode that incorporates all game modes into one with 50 events
10 racing environments
62 different race tracks
3 stunt mode environments with 12 stunt tracks
9 Destruction Derby Battle environments
New Monster Truck, Nightshift, Off Road, and Speed modes
8 multiplayer modes with support for up to 16 players
Force Feedback support for racing wheels
Fully integrated with the new Razer Hydra controller


Source:- FlatOut 3: Chaos & Destruction – More Details Revealed | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 8, 2011)

Oops team 6


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2011)

Another video:-

[YOUTUBE]8y-r2Q8PBX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

Someone's recommending a GTX 590 for the first time. 



> *Minimum System Requirements:*
> Operating system:Windows XP
> Processor: Intel 2 GHz dual core CPU
> Memory: 2 GB
> ...



DirectX version is 9.0c and still Windows 7 and DX11 cards are recommended, what for? This doesn't look good.

Source


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 10, 2011)

First team6 game with high system requirement


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

High??? That's insane!!! They have recommended a quad core, hopefully it will scale well with cores.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2011)

giving it a pass


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

Why do I always read the title as Fallout 3: Chaos and Destruction ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 30, 2011)

Got a taste of this game, and it immediately sour my sweet memories of Flatout 2. 

More than the bugs, the gameplay itself is sh***y. What a waste of, well, almost everything.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 30, 2011)

A friend of mine played the game and said this was probably the worst game he had ever played 

I find that hard to believe considering how entertatining the first 2 of the FLatout was !
My personal favourite was that Human Dart thing


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

Then start believing the worst. This game will make you cry.

Now this is hilarious:-

FlatOut 3 developer accuses MW3 for being a beta game; update with new physics coming next week | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming




> In attempt to defend their game, Ronnie Nelis claimed that FlatOut 3 “is not a beta (try MW3..), not a full priced game, and many people enjoy and really appreciate it“.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 2, 2012)

Team 6 games s****


----------

